# Do not leave the path....



## Maeglin (Nov 25, 2002)

I understand why Beorn and Gandalf would tell the Dwarves and Bilbo not to leave the path in Mirkwood for the most part, but surely Gandalf must have known about the Mirkwood Elves, why wouldn't he tell them to go there ahead of time for help? Especially since he knew they would be starving by that time.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 25, 2002)

well the dwarves did go to the elves and I think we all saw what happened there. Elves hated dwarves and dwarves elves. Not a pleasant encounter and I dont t hink itd be very different if gandalf were there.


----------



## krash8765 (Nov 25, 2002)

I agree with Anamatar dwarves and elves had not got along in a long time especially in this region. And it seems that King Thranduil was not your friendly neighbor.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 30, 2002)

Wouldn't they have to leave the path to reach Thranduil's halls? Isn't it deadly dangerous to leave the path?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 30, 2002)

Well there was great friendship between men, elves and dwaves in Thrors time, so it wasnt all hate, but they probibly didnt tell the elves and wot-not coz they knew that there would be quetions asked and that they would have to tell them all about the mission and that the elves would want a share in the gold, something which the dwarves especially Thorin didnt want!

Thôl


----------

